# Difference between Certified Pre-Owned and Gold Warranties?



## us98na (Dec 19, 2014)

What is the difference between a Certified Pre-Owned (CPO) Warranty and Gold Warranty? I cannot find a chart anywhere to explain additional coverage with Gold.

I just bought a used 2012 Rogue with about 25,000 miles. The dealer told me it did not have a warranty beyond the manufacturer's 3 yr / 36,000 mi warranty which sounded not right. I thought CPO vehicles came with a limited 7 yr (84 mo) / 100,000 mi warranty. That is a separate question.

What is the difference between CPO and Gold?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try these links:

Gold Security+Plus Vehicle Protection Plans

Nissan Extended Warranty Frequenty Asked Questions


----------

